# Bootsumbau Quicksilver 450SF



## minden (13. Juni 2012)

Da wir lange offline waren, hier mal wieder einen schönen neuen Bericht eines fleißigen Umbauers

Er hat sich die Mühe gemacht seinen Umbau zu dokumentieren und hat ihn uns zur Verfügung gestellt..

Ich liebe solche Berichte und für alle anderen die auch mal sowas vorhaben, wenn man sich die Berichte durchließt spart man eine Menge Lehrgeld

Greetz und viel Spass


http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/03c198a06c1490801/index.html

PS: Falls der Link nicht erwünscht ist, einfach Topic löschen.
PPS: Es folgt die Tage ein weiterer Umbaubericht


----------



## Wobbler019 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Quicksilver 450SF*

Da kann man nur den Hut ziehen. #6


----------



## minden (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Quicksilver 450SF*

Und noch einer....



http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/um...ot/umbauberichtquicksilveralubootmichael.html


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Quicksilver 450SF*

ach, den bericht hab ich doch schon bei fisching-for-men.de gesehen! 
aber sehr geil! son boot hätt ich auch gern! rießen respekt, geile arbeit!


----------



## minden (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bootsumbau Quicksilver 450SF*

Jau der Hans war schneller als ich
Der 2. Bericht ist dort aber nicht...glaube ich


----------



## akrenn (7. Dezember 2020)

was sind das für profile und wo bekommt man die


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Dezember 2020)

@akrenn Werter Kollege, der Thread ist von 2012 und von den Teilnehmer ist in der letzten Zeit leider nichts mehr erschienen. Sei also nicht verärgert wenn du keine Antwort bekommst.


----------



## TrollHH (30. Dezember 2020)

@akrenn Das ist normales 4 Kant Profil bzw. Rechteck Rohr aus Alu. Gibt es in der Bucht und im Stahlhandel.


----------

